# Redfoot with runny stool



## Anyfoot (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all

I have 7 adult redfoots. 1 of my females has had very runny stool for the last 2 days. They all have the same diet and all the others have normal firm stool. She's still active and eating as normal. Other than runny stool all seems normal. When I got this tort about 8 months ago she was very under weight. She's now seems ok. What are the reasons a tort can get runny stool. 
What should I do, Should I start bathing her daily. 

Thank you

Craig


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2015)

Runny stools often occur with RFT after they have eaten a bunch of fruit or other juicy food items. Considering that keepers often feed melons, strawberries, mangos and papaya, etc. it's not surprising.
Also, some females get runny stools prior to laying eggs.
Try a feeding her some greens with no fruit for a few days.

I assume you quarantined this animal and had her vet checked?
Other than the runny stools, does she seem outwardly OK and acting normal?
Then again, like people sometimes they just do that...


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 19, 2015)

cdmay said:


> Runny stools often occur with RFT after they have eaten a bunch of fruit or other juicy food items. Considering that keepers often feed melons, strawberries, mangos and papaya, etc. it's not surprising.
> Also, some females get runny stools prior to laying eggs.
> Try a feeding her some greens with no fruit for a few days.
> 
> ...


I never had her checked over by a vet. She seems normal and very outgoing. She does seem to be more active if anything. There are 3 things we have done in there diet that is different over the last week. We normally feed them every 10 days with some pinkies, last sunday we gave them cooked chicken breast instead. They had mango for the first time this week and we fed them dandelion leaves for the first time this year. But all other torts have fine stool. 
Should I bathe her regular for now.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2015)

Mango is a runny poop producer for sure. Maybe this one ate more than the others?
Anyway, just do what you normally have been doing.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 19, 2015)

cdmay said:


> Mango is a runny poop producer for sure. Maybe this one ate more than the others?
> Anyway, just do what you normally have been doing.


OK mate. Thank you. I'm going to contact a vet that someone told me about, who apparently is an expert in reptiles and see about having all my torts given the once over. Just so I don't get ripped off by the vet, what exactly should they do to just check there general health.
When I build my new enclosure I'm going to have a section partitioned off with a door so I can close it off for quarantine or for any sick or problem torts. 
Thanks again.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2015)

Most vets who are familiar with tortoises will want a FRESH stool to check for parasites and their eggs, flagellates, etc. A good vet will 'induce' in the office and check it right then and there.
Other than this, there isn't a whole lot to check without more info.


----------

